# Here's a nice idea



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

A lot of you know HeyBob from other sites. He is a good fella so I was thinking maybe we should get him a nice gift.


Or better yet if you were going to buy him something what would it be?

Serious gifts or novelty gifts would be cool. HeyBob deserves them cause he has helped so many people throughout the year.

Feel free to post gift ideas and then we can send it too him.


----------



## Eddy (Dec 26, 2009)

I can give him a golf lesson


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

what the hell is this?


----------

